# Ivan Strinić



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2015)

Parliamo di Ivan Strinić, il nuovo terzino sinistro del napoli.
Ha 27 anni, è croato, si è trasferito in questa sessione di mercato dal Dnipro al Napoli (si parla di trasferimento gratuito, il Napoli non ha cacciato una lira per averlo).
Strinic è titolare della nazionale croata, non è finito sotto i riflettori in quanto ha saltato i mondiali del 2014 per infortunio.

Si è imposto coi partenopei subito titolare a sinistra e sta facendo ottime cose. Ha davvero un bel sinistro, sembra riuscire a mettere la palla dove vuole, fa ottimi movimenti ma soprattutto è molto capace in fase difensiva dove non sbaglia quasi mai un anticipo e sa sempre tenere la posizione.
Imho, un gran colpo del Napoli.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2015)

Visto in diverse occasioni, davvero un bel acquisto.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2015)

mi piace molto, ma mi piace anche Ghoulam. A sinistra hanno davvero una bella corsia.


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Febbraio 2015)

sembra un bel giocatore,a zero poi è un vero affare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Febbraio 2015)

si vede che il procuratore di strinic non è amico di galliani


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Ha delle qualità "tattiche" notevole. Una roccia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2015)

Meglio Antonelli, non sia mai l'amico Preziosi si senta offeso


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi piace molto, ma mi piace anche Ghoulam. A sinistra hanno davvero una bella corsia.



Concordo, il croato mi sembra più completo, certo ci sono degli anni di differenza tra i due. Il piede di Ghoulam è fantastico, non che quello di Strinic sia pessimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2015)

Buon giocatore, gran fisico, infatti ieri ha contenuto alla grande Shaqiri e discreta tecnica; con Ghoulam sono a posto. Il Napoli per l'estate dovrebbe curare la fascia destra piuttosto dato che lì giocano quel comatoso di Maggio e quel cadavere di Mesto.


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2015)

E perché al centro? Girano con quel cesso di Britos.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Agosto 2018)

Bello leggere i giudizi di 2 anni fa


----------

